# Eheim 2078 E3 problem



## cichlin mike (Mar 23, 2011)

I have had my Eheim for 4-5 years now. In the begining it worked great, but as time has gone on the amount of water it moves has gone down to a trickle. I have cleaned and changed everything on a regular basis. My bio's have always been good, but I'm starting to get that uneasy felling. Not sure what the life expectancy of a 2078 should be. Thinking about getting a 2080, but if I'm going to have the same issue down the road I may need to rethink that idea.
Any advise. I need and Eheim expert's advise.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

We have a 2080 for 6 or so years. No noticeable loss of flow that isn't cleared up with regular maintenance.

Make sure to brush all the hose , supply and return and clean the motor and impellar housing.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I have issues similar to that with my Marineland and Fluval and both times it was just a simple replacement of the impeller. As far as I am concerned that is a wearable part so I was not disappointed in spending $30 for upkeep.

Hope you get it figured out and have many years of service out of your filter. I love my new eheim so far (the 2075). If you clean everything out and still no improvement I would go with an impeller.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

While I am not personally familiar with the 2078 3e filter, I would find it highly unlikely that you would need to replace the impeller (pump wheel) or impeller shaft w/bushings & distance sleeve unless they are damaged.

Since this is an electronic model, have you tried using the owner's manual troubleshooting section to determine what the problem might be? It might simply be that you need to reset the electronic control pad after cleaning the filter.

Exactly what media do you have in the filter and in what order do you have it placed in the filter? Please be specific.

Do you have any other devices in-line with the filter? Examples would be a UV, heater or CO2 device.

You state you have cleaned & changed everything on a regular basis. Have you cleaned the hoses and impeller chamber?

Sorry for all the questions but it's necessary to help troubleshoot your problem.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Deeda said:


> While I am not personally familiar with the 2078 3e filter, I would find it highly unlikely that you would need to replace the impeller (pump wheel) or impeller shaft w/bushings & distance sleeve unless they are damaged.


I was just suggesting it because I have tried all methods including calling the tech lines for both of them and even without any media or anything hooked inline I still had reduced flow which was next to nothing. Also both time the impeller didn't look damaged or "worn out"a at all but after cleaning and re-cleaning everything several times I finally tried a new one and Waalaaa I was back in business.

I would also do this as a last resort but if you try all ideas without luck it might be worth it. Just my 2 cents from going through the same thing.

HTH


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Have you checked the impeller. Eheim is the most reliable filter on the market. You could be unlucky and have a bad motor but you would need a meter to check it. I would definitely check the impeller and shaft.


----------

